# Cryo Hops - Discussion Thread



## hirschb (18/7/17)

Is anyone in Australia selling Cryo Hops?
https://ychhops.com/hop-products/cryo-hops
There is a new Mad Fermentationist recipe I'd really like to try, and he keg-hops with cryo hops, so I was hoping to find some locally....


----------



## wide eyed and legless (8/8/17)

I have been in touch with their Chinese distributor, very keen to get some.


----------



## Bribie G (8/8/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I have been in touch with their Chinese distributor, very keen to get some.


CHINESE HOP BULK BUY

I'm in


----------



## wide eyed and legless (8/8/17)

Not like the last one you were involved in, this is different.
https://ychhops.com/hop-products/cryo-hops


----------



## hirschb (8/8/17)

I emailed the YCH distributor. They have no plans on bringing into Australia. I'll have to bring some over by plane the next time I visit the States.


----------



## DU99 (8/8/17)

wheres our hop experts


----------



## wide eyed and legless (8/8/17)

Did you send the email to America?


----------



## hirschb (8/8/17)

No, to the distributor/importer in Australia. Nice guy, but I doubt they'll do anything unless some of the breweries or big homebrew distributors ask for it.


----------



## nosco (8/8/17)

They make a luplin powder


----------



## wide eyed and legless (8/8/17)

hirschb said:


> No, to the distributor/importer in Australia. Nice guy, but I doubt they'll do anything unless some of the breweries or big homebrew distributors ask for it.


I only saw distributorships for Europe China and Hong Kong, so does that mean the regular hops are being shipped to Australia but not the Cryo?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (8/8/17)

Just been looking on the American home brew stores websites a lot are out of stock and taking pre orders sent one an email who still may have some and ships worldwide, so fingers crossed. I will try the Hong Kong distributor too.


----------



## fungrel (29/8/17)

Keep your eye out for a certain AHB Sponsor shop who will be taking expressions of interest for lupulin powder very soon.


----------



## Bribie G (15/9/17)

Now that the initial lot of LupuLN2® Citra has been sent out by Brewman to the brewerhood, I'm resurrecting this thread as the Cryo-Hops discussion thread rather than starting a brand new one. 

Would mods maybe like to add "Discussion Thread" to the title?


Well ere goes: I was going to do a repeat of my Four Pines Pale Ale tribute that turned out absolutely brilliantly, so I'm altering the recipe to make it more Citra-forward as well as knocking down the red colour a lot. 

When opened a packet that arrived half an hour ago, to take a sniff, it was hop heaven so I'll be doing two later additions and keeping the Simcoe as the sole bittering hop in the boil. 

*4 Hoops Pale Ale 3*
American Pale Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 22.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.850
Total Hops (g): 51.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.052 (°P): 12.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.11 %
Colour (SRM): 8.5 (EBC): 16.7
Bitterness (IBU): 35.1 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 74
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
3.500 kg Base Barrett Burston Pilsener (72.16%)
0.450 kg Munich I (9.28%)
0.450 kg Munich II (9.28%)
0.300 kg Wheat Malt (6.19%)
0.150 kg Caraaroma (3.09%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
13.0 g Simcoe Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
20.0 g Amarillo Pellet (8.6% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Aroma) (0.9 g/L) - CUBE HOP
8.0 g LupuLN2 Citra Pellet (24% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Aroma) (0.4 g/L) - CUBE HOP
10.0 g LupuLN2 Citra Pellet (24% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.5 g/L) - DRY HOP ON PITCHING

Lactic acid / Calcium lactate buffering.

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 20°C with WLP090 - San Diego Super Yeast


----------



## wide eyed and legless (15/9/17)

Is it a powder Bribie?


----------



## Bribie G (15/9/17)

Pellets but very soft. The ones in the front I just squished down with a finger tip. But of course due to Brewman's expert packaging and Fastway's smooth, rapid and professional delivery system they arrived in good nick. 

OOh my finger now smells nice.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (18/9/17)

American hop, so I'd like to give an American malt and yeast a go. Maybe Breiss brewers and a Wyeast? ...

I'll call it " 1/8 x 7/16 " in honour of my recent american thread conundrums. 

I think the maths works out around 5.5%


----------



## hirschb (18/9/17)

Argh, WTF? Nobody posted this on the thread earlier!? I was the initial poster, and had no idea these were available already.
Any word on getting more, they don't appear to be available on the website?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (18/9/17)

hirschb said:


> Argh, WTF? Nobody posted this on the thread earlier!? I was the initial poster, and had no idea these were available already.
> Any word on getting more, they don't appear to be available on the website?


Yes he is getting some more, this was a just to see what interest is generated.


----------



## Bribie G (18/9/17)

The original buy was full virtually overnight - Judging on what I have seen so far I reckon this will be the biggest shift in hops for home brewers since pellets came in, and it will be awesome if Euro manufacturers hop on board with the new technology and do Hallertau, Saaz etc. variants. Finally able to get that authentic "Euro Twang" in my lagers.


----------



## hirschb (18/9/17)

Where was it posted? How did people find out about it? Should I just email Brewman Dealz directly?


----------



## laxation (18/9/17)

hirschb said:


> Where was it posted? How did people find out about it? Should I just email Brewman Dealz directly?


Follow this thread and keep an eye on updates 
https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/brewman-dealz.94883/page-16


----------



## good4whatAlesU (18/9/17)

Yep I'd send brewman a pm. He'll let you know when the next batch comes in or if someone pulls out and there is a spare.


----------



## hirschb (19/9/17)

good4whatAlesU said:


> Yep I'd send brewman a pm. He'll let you know when the next batch comes in or if someone pulls out and there is a spare.



Yeah, I sent him an email. The dude called me a couple of hours later. Wow, talk about customer service! It sounds like this order was so successful, they'll try to bring in more in the near-ish future. He didn't hear of any demand for the di-bittered cryo-hops, so he'll probably just concentrate on the LupeLN2. Hopefully he'll get some more varietals in the next order.


----------



## Black n Tan (20/9/17)

I just got my hands on the LupulN2 citra hops so I will view a citra pacific ale in a week or so. This is a pretty good article on the product even if he did stuff up the experiment

http://scottjanish.com/lupulin-powder-vs-pellets-experiment/


----------



## eldertaco (10/10/17)

I've got an IPA in the fermenter now that I'm planning to hop with the powder probably on the weekend.. Thinking of going hard since my last experiment with 10g/L of normal pellets in an IPA was delicious, so I'm thinking of going for 5g/L with the powder... still not sure that's the greatest idea though :/


----------



## mtb (10/10/17)

Bribie G said:


> Now that the initial lot of LupuLN2® Citra has been sent out by Brewman to the brewerhood, I'm resurrecting this thread as the Cryo-Hops discussion thread rather than starting a brand new one.
> 
> Would mods maybe like to add "Discussion Thread" to the title?
> 
> ...



How did you go subbing for the Citra LupuLN2? I plagiarised this from you a while back but forgot to ask if it actually turned out nice.


----------



## Bribie G (10/10/17)

Lovely.
Dark velvet mermaids swimming on my tongue and sending waves of musk up the back of my nose with every twitch of their tails.

Or something like that.


----------



## mtb (10/10/17)

Good enough for me - mash is underway!


----------



## indica86 (20/10/17)

Alright, I have some of this and the resin.
When to use what?????


----------



## Bribie G (21/10/17)

Indica, talking to Steve I gather that the resin is more for base bittering. 

In my case I've adapted my third incarnation of 4 Pines Pale Ale tribute, the lupulins selection is perfect for this brew, hopefully Amarillo might be in the pipeline as well:

*4 Hoops Lupulin*
American Pale Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 22.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.950
Total Hops (g): 45.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.053 (°P): 13.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.21 %
Colour (SRM): 7.5 (EBC): 14.8
Bitterness (IBU): 44.9 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 74
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
3.000 kg Base Barrett Burston Pale (60.61%)
1.200 kg Weyermann Vienna (24.24%)
0.500 kg Wheat Malt (10.1%)
0.150 kg Melanoidin (3.03%)
0.100 kg Caraaroma (2.02%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
10.0 g LupuLN2 Simcoe Pellet (26.9% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
15.0 g Amarillo Pellet (8.6% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Cube hop) (0.7 g/L)
5.0 g LupuLN2 Citra Pellet (24% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Cube hop) (0.2 g/L)
15.0 g LupuLN2 Cascade Pellet (12.8% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop on pitching) (0.7 g/L)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 20°C with WLP090 - San Diego Super Yeast


----------



## good4whatAlesU (21/10/17)

mines on the boil as we speak.

ran out of time to get new malt, so I'm running with Simp. GP and Glad Ale 50/50

Cascade at 60, 20 and about to chuck in the Citra (and a dash more Cascade) at 0


----------



## barls (21/10/17)

good4whatAlesU said:


> mines on the boil as we speak.
> 
> ran out of time to get new malt, so I'm running with Simp. GP and Glad Ale 50/50
> 
> ...


glad to see you have the assistant


----------



## good4whatAlesU (21/10/17)

barls said:


> glad to see you have the assistant


Fortunately the little one loves the brewing!


----------



## Bribie G (21/10/17)

SWMBO and her sister grew up in Ultimo round the corner from the old Tooths brewery and used to walk past it on the way to primary school. 
She'd forgotten all about brewing till I fired up my first hop boil and she burst into tears.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (21/10/17)

mmmm the smell of wort and hops on the boil.

measured 1.047 OG, the citra had a lovely aroma.


----------



## Brewman_ (9/11/17)

Had Murray's Angry Fred at Bitter and Twisted last weekend.

Best beer of the day for me. Was perfect timing as they brought the keg in it flogged down raining, so I just huddled next to the keg under the tent. 

Was an absolutely cracking beer. The beer was a dedication to the original Fred when Shawn Sherlock was there. But These guys seemed to have had a heavy hand on the LupulN, which was not available back when the original was made, so it is extra Angry!

Apparently there is a bit of it around the Sydney pubs, so if you see it get it!

I know they plan to keep using the LupulN, but not sure in what beers.


----------



## fungrel (11/11/17)

This is a V2 of the recipe using only resins for bittering and combination of resins/cryo/pellets for wp/dh that I tried 3 weeks ago. 

Definitely wouldn't use all cryo/resin for wp additions or dh additions.

Had this strange 'chemical' taste that is fading over time but the beer was _extremely_ pungent when young.

I found I had to change the amounts of Citra as it was way too overpowering, difference between last batch was that this one has 5g less in the whirlpool and 5g less Citra in the dry hop than last batch.


----------



## Black n Tan (13/11/17)

I got to try mu Summer Ale yesterday that was all whirlpool additions of Mosaic Resinate and Citra lupulN2 and then dry hopped with Citra/Mosaic LupulN2. It tastes amazing and certainly no chemical taste. I wouldn't say the flavour is more intense, it is just cleaner and as such the hop varietal character seem more defined. It works really well in this low bitterness style and would work great in a NEIPA.


----------



## indica86 (17/11/17)

So… very nice and mellow bitterness, good aroma and hop flavour.

Another taste - solid bitterness. I have not ever really tasted astringency so cannot say if there is any or not. Good beer.


Just had a hop burp.


Recipe Specifications
————————–
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 9.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 50.9 IBUs

Ingredients:
————
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) ( Grain 1 80.0 % 
0.50 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 2 10.0 % 
0.50 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 3 10.0 % 
10.00 ml Cascade GREEN Resin (CO2 Extra Hop 4 41.0 IBUs 
25.00 g Cascade LupuLN2 - Steep/Whirlp Hop 5 9.9 IBUs 
25.00 g Cascade LupuLN2 - Dry Hop 0.0 Hop 6 0.0 IBUs 

————————————————————————————-


----------



## good4whatAlesU (26/11/17)

Tasting mine now - very smooth actually for one month, goes well with the cascade.

As usual with my beers needs to clear up a bit, but the taste is there.


----------



## indica86 (11/12/17)

The Mosaic resin is f00kin AWESOME.
Danky dank dank dank.


----------



## MHB (13/12/17)

Wasn't really sure where to post this, could have gone in the "what's in the glass" thread or the International Beer Collector thread as it was a gift from Jason at IBC. I asked this one wont be going into the monthly packs (not for retail either) If it was I would be down there tomorrow buying all I could.





De Molen never disappoints but this one was a wow take on an IPA or as they call it IPA - ish.
Because Brewman has been supplying Cryo Hops (look for the ones called "LupuLN2"), I thought it only fair to share it with him, so we split this this afternoon, I took notes and rang Jason with a couple of questions, this beer was brewed for a special beer show in Holland that was held in late September.
So its pushing 2&1/2 months old, it has probably settled down a bit from when it was young.
We poured it a little colder than the 7oC recommended, but its a sipper so was well warmed by the end of the glass.
On the nose
Fruity hops up front Simcoe leading, subtle malt some esters.
As it warmed Buckets of hop aroma more of the other hops coming through with a balanced malt, also some quite pronounced Peach and Apricot yeast esters.
On the palate
Hops up front, low bitterness just balancing malt sweetness, complex fruity esters - no faults
After taste is clean and invites another sip
No lingering bitterness, but a mouthful of hop flavours.
If it wasn't for the 9% ABV it could easily be something I could drink a lot of.

De Molen put a lot of good information on the labels.





OG 18.4oP or SG 1.0736
Colour 12 EBC - so pale to gold
Bitterness 18 IBU - Sounds ridiculously low but it works
9% ABV - using %ABV = Change / 7.5 we get a change of 67.5 points giving an FG of 73.6-67.5 = 6.1
FG 1.006
Apparent attenuation is a rather startling 91.7%

I rather suspect that the high attenuation very dry for an IPA-ish finish lets them getaway with the low bitterness
The name 21 Grams comes from the weight of hops used in every HL (100L) of beer.
I suspect I'm going to have to have a go at a clone, I know a lot of brewers are going to be thinking 21g/100L that's only like 5g in a standard brew - it is but the beer is as hoppy as hell and it works.
Mark


----------



## Black n Tan (13/12/17)

Mark that is 21g per litre, not per HL. Cryohops are about double the strength of T90 pellets so it equivalent to 42g/L. You'd expect it to be hoppy!


----------



## MHB (13/12/17)

Well that makes a lot more sense!
I couldn't figure out how they were getting that much hop flavour out of so little hops, only off by 100X 
All the hops must be very late for the IBU's to only be 18.
Cheers Mark


----------



## Brewman_ (14/12/17)

Thanks for sharing the 21 grams Mark.

IPA - ish, spectacular hoppy nose and taste, smooth as silk, and a balance that I found really interesting with the low reported bitterness. Fruity aromas from those Cryo hops and some nice yeast esters too. Clean and crisp, and unlike any other IPA I have had at any strength let alone at 9%.

Has a very Belgian high alcohol but you don't know it feel.

Got better as it warmed. A flawless beer, unique and stunning.

Hope they do this beer again.


----------

